# S3 with eSATA replacing internal drive



## BoltSteve (Jun 21, 2007)

I've searched the forums and can't find anyone else who has done this. Basically I want to upgrade the internal drive of my S3 with a 750 gig drive, I already have a 500 gig eSATA drive connected. I bought the drive and have it and the old drive hooked up to my desktop and I downloaded and booted into weaknees_sata linux. But when I run the mfs_backup command per their instructions I get an error that the total sectors does not match the volume. I assume this is because of the eSATA drive. 

How can I move just the internal drive content onto the new drive, or can I move both the internal and external drives onto the new internal drive since it is big enough to hold both?


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

The internal drive will need to be properly divorced from the first external drive. When this is done, the only shows that will remain will be those that were originally recorded when/if the internal was a single drive. If all the shows were recorded as a dual drive unit, all shows will be lost on divorce.

When it is again operating stably as a single drive, it should then be ready for marriage to a new external unit.

Check the "official esata..." sticky in the S3 forum for all the info needed on the matter.


----------



## Kaiyureboy (May 17, 2008)

I have read your article and have one question to ask, would you pls Post your MSN to me?
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Nicole Kidman Monica Bellucci Britney Spears Avril Lavigne Paris Hilton


----------



## K1JL (Aug 2, 2005)

I just switched from direct t.v. to comcast. now I need a new tivo box. as I spend 5mo in Florida where i also have comcast is it feasable to transport the box or just buy 2. My fla set is hd. jerry


----------

